# Good shops in Philippines



## JohnVincent (Dec 31, 2013)

Hiya, I am newbie on this site, and an expat from the UK.
Its very difficult to find good honest opinions and and suppliers of equipment here. So I am looking for suggestions where I am able to check out and listen to equipment.
At the moment I am in the market looking for a powered subwoofer.
I live in Lipa, but guess the only good places are in Manila, can anyone in Philippines recommend a good home professional theatre shop?

Mabuhay
John
"Land of smiles"


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to Home Audio Subwoofers.


----------

